# البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4.20 لحساب الاحمال الحرارية Cooling & Heating



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4 لحساب الاحمال الحرارية Cooling & Heating*




 
حصريا وبعد طول انتظار ​ 
البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4.لحساب الاحمال الحرارية Cooling & Heating​ 
الملف الاول
http://www.sendbigfiles.com/download.php?id=656BD11C2
الملف الثاني
http://www.sendbigfiles.com/download.php?id=53D957DA2http://www.sendbigfiles.com/download.php?id=53D957DA2​

الملف الثالث 
http://www.sendbigfiles.com/download.php?id=D4E89A782http://www.sendbigfiles.com/download.php?id=D4E89A782​


طريقة تشغيل البرنامج
قم بتنزيل الثلاث ملفات وتنصبهم علي الجهاز 
الملف الاول
الملف الثاني
الملف الثالث
وبعد ذالك عمل اعادة تشغيل للجهاز​ 
ومبروووووووووك عليكم البرنامج
:12:​ 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق​


----------



## م محمد المصرى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وعندى ليك سؤال أنا طالب فى الفرقة الرابعة ميكانيكا ونفسى لما أتخرج أشتغل فى التكييف تفتكر إيه المطلوب منى أعمله إيه البرامج المفروض تكون معايا وهكذا


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

رجاءا كيف استطيع تحميل الروابط


----------



## ABD F (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت ترفعة على رابط اخر 
رابط لا يعمل 
ومشكور سلفا


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

Hi Guys
Kindly Please Advise how can adjust the pofile of schedule proprities. please advise the principle of that in HAP41
Regards 
Zeroo


----------



## أبو أسحاق (22 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد بارك لك الله ونفع بك وحفظني وإياك وجزاك الله كل خير:56:


----------



## tplink (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الحاضر الغائب (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير
بس انت شرحت لنا طريقه تثبيت البرنامج
ولو تتكرم وتشرح لنا طريقه استعمال البرنامج


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلاً جزاك الله كل خير أخي الحبيب محمد على البرنامج, كما سعدنا برؤيتك ولكن كمشرف قدير في ملتقى التبريد والتكييف
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## alsaher (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلاً جزاك الله كل خير أخي الحبيب محمد على البرنامج,وتقبل خالص تحياتي اود ان اتعرف عليك 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا 2005 سوف اعمل فى التكيف المركزى الميل xxxxxxxxxx تسرنى معرفتك

ممنوع وضع البريد الالكتروني​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

وجزاكم , اشكركم علي المرور


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

alsaher قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فعلاً جزاك الله كل خير أخي الحبيب محمد على البرنامج,وتقبل خالص تحياتي اود ان اتعرف عليك
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا 2005 سوف اعمل فى التكيف المركزى الميل xxxxxxxxxx تسرنى معرفتك
> 
> ممنوع وضع البريد الالكتروني​


 
اشكرك اخي الفاضل يمكنك التواصل معي عبر الرسائل الخاصة , والملف الشخصي الخاص بي يوجد بية الميل 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندس خالد عارف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أرجوا من حضرتك إعطاء شرح مبسط عن كيفية التعامل مع البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله ألف خير على نفع المسلمين


----------



## eng.mam (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss:85:


----------



## عبدالقادرع (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير ... 

بس أخي الكريم أنا نزلت البرنامج فكان الاسم Hap 404 ...؟


----------



## sambawe (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ليك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## m7md3shor (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ووفقكم إلى ما يحب ويرضى
 م. محمد عاشور الجبالي


----------



## احمد موافى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moh_r_b (6 ديسمبر 2007)

افتح قلبك لناس ""فالناس طيبون لك ولغيرك إذا عاملتهم بطيبة وصفاء""


----------



## moh_r_b (6 ديسمبر 2007)

افتح قلبك لناس ""فالناس طيبون لك ولغيرك إذا عاملتهم بطيبة وصفاء""


----------



## محمد سعد محمد (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , 
جزاك الله خيرا و اعلم ان حبيبنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم 
قال ( خير الناس انفعهم للناس)
و الحمد لله , السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## المهندس / آدم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مهند حبوش (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*الأردن*

ممتاز جدا 
انا طالب هندسة تكييف وتبريد وتدفئة عندي مشروع تخرج بعنوان " _دراسة اقتصادية لإستخدام Solar Collector في التدفئة_ " من حيث التكلفة التي نوفرها بإستخدامه والحسابات الخاصة به ومايتطلبه المشروع من حسابات وومقارنات وغيره .
ارجو ان تفيدوني بقدر المستطاع


----------



## ايمن عبدو (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يرحم والديك ونسال الله لك الرحمة والمغفرة


----------



## عمر فاضل ايوب (10 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو مساعدتكم البرنامج لا يمكن تحميله من الموقع وانا بحاجة كبيرة للبرنامج 
اشكر مساعدتكم


----------



## محمدصبحيمحمد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدصبحيمحمد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و نسال الله ان يزيد من امثالكم برنلمج جميل جدا​


----------



## ماهرالحمود (13 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي جزاك الله على المجهود لكن صدقا ماعم بيتحمل معي رجاء حار تشرح الدون لود
ومشكور من القلب 
يابش مهندس
اخوك الصدامي للابد


----------



## ايمن كمال كامل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

_جزاك الله كل خير اخى محمد اخوك فى الله ايمن كمال_​_كلية التعليم الصناعى_​


----------



## mkalash (13 ديسمبر 2007)

,مشكوووووووور


----------



## Beeiiko (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## yas_bas (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخي العزيز 
جزاك الله خير 
كل عام وانتم بخير


:14:


----------



## adelsamhan (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يا اخ على البرنامج الرائع ..بس ليش ما عم بنزل معي ...ممكن تحميلو على رابط اخر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasona8040 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المجهود الرائع اخى الفاضل م.محمد
وارجو منك اعطاء شرح بسيط 
او انزال مشروع معمول على البرنامج لكى نستفيد اكثر
وشكرااااااا


----------



## 1998 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## ibraessa (19 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل الرجاء تغيير مسار التحميل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حمامة حامد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pilot_789 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

بصراحة لا اعرف كيف لي ان اشكرك علي هذا الصنيع لطيب

ولكن لي سؤال 

هذا الاصدار 4.2 or? 4.04


----------



## محمد احمد (11 يناير 2008)

الرابط الاول لا يعمل مع الشكر


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (14 يناير 2008)

_شكرا




_


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (14 يناير 2008)




----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المجهود ولكني للاسف لم استطع تنزيل الملف بسبب عطل أرجو ان ترفعه على رابط أخر مع التقدير


----------



## eng\ramy (17 فبراير 2009)

*م/رامي حمدي*

لو سمحت ياأخي ترفع الروابط علي مواقع تانيه لانها مش شغااااااااااااااالة
نرجو الاهتمااااااااااااام


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي؟ولكن لم احصل على البرنامج من الموقع؟ارجو الرد


----------



## jameelrayan (2 فبراير 2012)

الرابط مو شغال رجاء شغلو الرابط


----------



## بحر الحنااان (4 فبراير 2012)

شكراا على الموضوع لا استطيع التحميل الملفات


----------



## م.ماسة (4 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م.ماسة (4 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رفعه على رابط اخر


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

